# White house apple  butter jar



## CutUpAgain (Apr 17, 2005)

I have found a Ball Mason Jar  with a " White House Apple Butter" on the bottom.  It has a heavy lid that says "Genuine Zinc Cap for Ball Mason Jars".  I have a flask type jar that says Loncoln Inn all over it with a picture of a man on a horse next to a log house.  There is a ton more out there beyond the cherry trees.  I am a newb.  Could anyone help me date these?


----------



## whiskeyman (Apr 20, 2005)

White House Apple Butter dates from the 1920s to the 1930s...
 The Lincoln Inn sounds like a whiskey...probably screw cap & with Federal Law Forbids...etc...?  If so, it dates from 1933 & upwards. If no Fed Law...it dates back to pre-1916.


----------

